# Sick Molly?



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

As you know, I have a new 10 gallon with 3 mollies, 2 otos, and now, sadly, 2 GloFish. Everything was going well until yesterday when my new glofish died then recently my black molly seems to have clamped fins. I tested my water, everything's fine, I'm just concerned. She's also pregnant, but not much. Could that be it? Should I move her to a different tank? Thanks for any answers!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Post a picture, if you can. If shes pregnant that could be it. Most young fish do not look pregnant when they drop. The younger they are the smaller the batch...


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

That's probably it. I think she is younger because she's pretty small, compared to the other female. Should I move her?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> That's probably it. I think she is younger because she's pretty small, compared to the other female. Should I move her?


What are her other actions? Is she eating? Swimming right? Breathing heavily?


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes she's eating. Yes she's swimming right. I don't think she's breathing heavily...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> Yes she's eating. Yes she's swimming right. I don't think she's breathing heavily...


She sounds okay then.

Sense shes preg, when you see her stomach get boxy, she either stop eating or has a really big appetite, is breathing heavily, and sometimes stays at the top of the aquarium, You can move her. Those are the signs I got before birth.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright. Thanks! So you think the clamped fins are from pregnancy?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> Alright. Thanks! So you think the clamped fins are from pregnancy?


It's possible.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Should I add aquarium salt to the community tank? I have it in the birth tank, but can the otos and glofish tolerate it?


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

She also seems to have developed some white speckles between her eyes and mouth. Ich? I couldn't really tell because I haven't had experience with ich, but it didn't exactly look like salt, more like speckles. Hard to explain. Moved her to the birthing tank although I'm pretty much positive she's not going to have the babies yet. Instantly, her clamped fins stopped, but she stayed near the bottom and looked out the side.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> She also seems to have developed some white speckles between her eyes and mouth. Ich? I couldn't really tell because I haven't had experience with ich, but it didn't exactly look like salt, more like speckles. Hard to explain. Moved her to the birthing tank although I'm pretty much positive she's not going to have the babies yet. Instantly, her clamped fins stopped, but she stayed near the bottom and looked out the side.


post a pic.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

google image search fish disease with ich, velvet, and columnaris aka black molly disease aka cotton mouth. 

keep the water clean treat appropriately.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Will post a pic asap.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

*Molly Pictures*

I think these are pictures of the black molly. This is my first time posting pictures....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> I think these are pictures of the black molly. This is my first time posting pictures....


I don't see anything wrong,pictures are hard to tell from tho.


----------

